# Young parenthood blog



## Justinel101

Hi everyone! 
After my last post about the "in laws" things have started looking up. My OH finally understood where I was coming from and has told his family basically they can be nice or not be a part of any of our lives. We have no contact with his sister and occasional contact with his mom. 
After this I decided I wanted to start a blog on being a young parent and just day to day life with a toddler while being in school and taking care of a household. There is not much to it yet but it can be found at young-parenthood.com. 
As a teen mom I often feel left out, like older moms think i'm to immature to have a conversation about parenting. I still haven't decided exactly what this blog will focus on but right now it is just about my journey through life. 
Any ideas on what people would be interested in on a blog would be appreciated :thumbup:


----------



## JustGemTM

Ah very nice! 
If you ever want to collaborate let me know &#128522;


----------

